# seat covers



## nehsteve

Anybody have any luck with seat covers that look good after a week or so?


----------



## jakeego1

I'm impressed with my Shear Comfort covers I've had since Christmas, they still look as good as new. I got the neosupreme covers for my F150


----------



## surf_ox

Marathon seat covers. Just short of bulletproof.


----------



## slabnabbin

surf_ox said:


> Marathon seat covers. Just short of bulletproof.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nehsteve

Thanks for the input

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodwood

X3 on marathon. I went with 1000d nylon.


----------



## oOslikOo

I too have marathon and they are badarse. I've had em on for about 2 months but am impressed. Customer service was top notch as well.


----------



## Majek20V

I highly recommend headwaters seat covers. I've had mine 3 years and they still look factory. Plus cordura waterproof. And they can custom make any pockets or cup holders you want.


----------



## williamcr

surf_ox said:


> Marathon seat covers. Just short of bulletproof.


I have been running marathon covers for 10 years now and they cannot be beat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charlie in TX

Mine is a Superhides codura seat cover http://www.cordura.com/en/onthego-products/marathon_fp.html from Marathon. They are 4 years old with 90k miles of use now and still get complements. They fit tight and look right.


----------



## Jeff SATX

marathon x7


----------

